# Smoked Tri-Tip Roast in Dutch Oven



## bud lite (Dec 23, 2009)

Cut Tri-Tip into 2 pieces for more smoke area.
Jack Stack Steak Rub, salt and pepper.
~2 hours on MES smoker at 200F to get smoke flavor.   Apple wood.

Attachment 23480

Into Dutch Oven with potatos, carrots, onions, garlic, wine, etc.  12 briquettes bottom heat.  Put on DO lid.
Windy and cool day.  Dutch Oven is in Brinkmann Smoke N' Grill as a wind break.

Attachment 23481

Slow cook 1 1/2 to 2 hours and bring in kitchen.

Attachment 23482

Ready to eat with gravy.  Mighty good vittles.
Credit goes to the wife, Paula, for getting everything ready for me.

Attachment 23483

Mmmmm, Mmmmm Good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Here is the recipe.

Ingredients for 10 inch Dutch Oven.
2 to 3 lb. Roast  ( already seasoned and smoked )

¼ cup olive or canola oil
1 tsp chopped garlic

1 envelope Onion soup mix
1 onion sliced

1 cup carrots
1 cup peeled and chunked potatoes
1 cup Burgundy Wine
3 cups water
kosher salt and cracked black pepper to taste

1.  Cut roast into 2 chunks (already done)
2.  Heat oil and garlic in 10 inch Dutch Oven, sear the meat for 3 to 4 minutes on each side or until well browned.
3.  Remove beef chunks.
4.  Add onion soup mix to pan drippings.  Whisk to blend & add onions and cook till clear.
5.  Add back Tri-Tip, carrots and potatoes, salt and pepper.
6.  Add wine and enough water to cover vegetables. Cover and let cook.
7.  Check water level hourly and add more water or wine as necessary.
8.  1 ½ - 2 hours cooking time.
9.  Remove roast and vegetables to serving bowl.   Put juice from DO in saucepan and thicken with cornstarch to make gravy.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds like it is gonna be a tasty dinner


----------



## blue (Dec 23, 2009)

That looks mighty tender!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds very good... Gonna try this one...


----------

